# Milwaukee Reg Help



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bought a used reg from a member on this forum. It is hooked up to a 10lb canister but when I open the canister co2 comes out from the side of the reg (as seen in pic). Any idea how I can close this?

Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Reckon.

The port that is leaking is the pressure relief valve. Here's a link to a possible fix. I have never had this problem before and I had 3 Milwaukee 957's at one time.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, I just took a flathead screwdriver and closed the pressure relief valve but now co2 comes out where the reg screws into the canister. Is there suppose to be an o-ring there?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Is that white teflon tape where the regulator attaches? if so that is breaking your seal, the o-ring is supposed to make the seal and the teflon tape is preventing it


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

On mine, the part that screws onto the tank is flat with a white nylon washer that stops the leaks there


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Also, looks like the dial on the right guage is off. Is there a way to calibrate it?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hm. there's a nylon washer here...


----------



## Rambo (Aug 26, 2012)

this might help. its the operating instructions to the regulator. be very careful though when messing around with the pressure release valve, co2 is really high pressure!

Milwaukee MA 957 CO2 Regulator Instuctions


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Reckon Thats the same nylon washer I have and when properly tightened mine does not leak. Is your washer in good condition? No gouges/scratches?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I had the same problem, i just threw out the Reg and got a new one =.= no more milwaukee for me
I went to kinged, fantasy, and bienlim and no one could fix it, its the safety burst valve that prob burst


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

If that was teflon tape that was around the regulator's hookup threading take the tank to KMS and see how much they yell at you and then proceed to tell you why you aren't supposed to. They yell at you as you are the one bringing it in so they assume you did it even if it wasn't you who did it, I've seen it happen to the guy in front of me last time I was in there Washers are used to create seals, if you have a washer no need for teflon tape. For this application you need the washer due to high pressure, I don't think the teflon tape can prevent leaking only a proper seal at the washer =)


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

the regulator knob is way to tight making the pressure release open loosen it a whole lot. plug it in and see if it releases the presure on the right guage. it is has way to much pressure, should be around 10lbs.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

looks like the nylon washer is fine but does the co2 canister need the nylon tape to make a seal? Looks like it was taken off.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's a pic of the canister outlet


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

It should not need nylon tape, the oring should do it.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks to airbaggedmazda for helping me out. Looks like the reg attachment to the canister needed more elbow grease and tightening. Reg's working fine now except that the reg pressure guage is broken. 
Anyone got a broken reg that I can mooch the guage from?

Thanks for all your help!


----------

